# Homemade Tolman Skiff



## Maggie Dog (May 16, 2011)

I have recently finished my boat, a Tolman Skiff, to the point of getting her wet. May 12,2011, I took my daughter with me for a builders launch. The boat ran flawless and planed quickly. Top speed was 25knots with a Suzuki 140. 
  Looking forward to the Ga. coast and any lake within driving distance.
 look out fish!
 Between 2 jobs and family, it took 6 years, 2 months to complete. Still have a lot of fitting out to do. Now I need to tackle up for some serious fishing.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 16, 2011)

Sweet! Need more pics!


----------



## Hoss (May 16, 2011)

Now that's a project.  Looks mighty nice.

Hoss


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 16, 2011)

Very nice! I agree, we need more pics of it going together


----------



## fourwinds (May 16, 2011)

That is awesome. Way to stick with it. I don't think I could make it 6 years.


----------



## Maggie Dog (May 16, 2011)

*Home made boat pics*

here are some more pics,
Enjoy, I got more.


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 16, 2011)

Show some more of the framework going together, please?


----------



## Maggie Dog (May 16, 2011)

*More Pics*

Not much frame work to show.

 Hope this gives you an idea. 

 Thanks for the nice comments.
Boat-building for me is addictive.
I'm already planing my next build.
don't tell my wife.


----------



## Mangler (May 17, 2011)

Man that's awesome! Looks like a lot of sweat equity paid off. Congrats to ya!


----------



## murf (May 17, 2011)

Nice, Jethro Gibbs would be proud.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 17, 2011)

Wow...6 years....awesome.  Persistance pays off.  Beautiful boat.


----------



## ratherbefishin (May 17, 2011)

That's a fine looking vessel. Great job. I'm planning on building one myself in the future.


----------



## JEREMY414 (May 17, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## Toffy (May 17, 2011)

*That is cool.*

I am really interested to know how much fiberglass experience you have?
I have been thinking about working on a boat, but I am skert of the glass work.
But congrats on that boat!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (May 17, 2011)

Now that's getting it done. Must be a great feeling to put so much time and effort into something like that and see it turn out so well. Very nice!


----------



## wvdawg (May 18, 2011)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Maggie Dog (May 18, 2011)

I just wanted to say thanks.
 I didn't know a thing about building boats when I first got the idea to build a boat. I learned my fiberglass skills by reading some good books and figuring out what worked for me. Started on a jon boat, then I built a 11' dory and river floated for a few years. I like river floating  alot.
The plans were free on the web for the smaller boats.
The plans for my boat were 40 bucks.
Some boat designers, think real highly of their plans and want serious money. And the hulls are just designs, no one is building them, that makes me weary to commit all the time and cash into a hull that is unproven. The Tolman Skiff has been built by at least 50 folks all over the world, and 1 guy in California took his out 125 miles chasing tuna. Thats what I was looking for, a proven hull, built by folks with some basic skills.

I know my schedule and my work habits, so I knew it would take a while to finish, I paid for everything out of pocket,So it's paid for. Put the Suzuki  on layaway, took three years to pay off, Thank You Grass Shack, you guys are great.
If any of you are serious about boat building, I'll be glad to share  what little I know. I'm in Rockdale


----------



## SASS249 (May 19, 2011)

Great looking boat.  The Tolman skiffs are high on my list of boats to build.  Great looking and have a reputation of being serious boats.

Networker wrote: " am really interested to know how much fiberglass experience you have?
I have been thinking about working on a boat, but I am skert of the glass work"

Glass work is nothing to be afraid of.  Epoxy resin makes the job much easier and more forgiving than the older polyester resin.  There are any number of small boats you can build for little money to get experience with glass work.  Plenty of books available just need to jump in and get going.


----------



## mkg 1023 (May 19, 2011)

that takes some skills right there, mighty impressive.


----------



## JohnK (May 20, 2011)

Amazing, the little boat on the side looks great too.


----------



## nkbigdog (May 23, 2011)

Talking about reaping what ye sow, hope the daughter was involved.  Great looking boat took alot of dedication and very rewarding.. Congrats


----------



## Maggie Dog (May 23, 2011)

*Both my kids helped out*

Both my kids helped some, although, my daughter did say she got my boat building now,


----------



## snuffy (May 23, 2011)

Looks great!
 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2011)

Dude that is awesome!!! How big is this boat? The pics of the build and the water pics are decieving. Looks maybe 20 ft?

Show some more finished pics of the inside, would love to see the cabin..... 

Might nice work and again its too cool.


----------



## BradMyers (May 23, 2011)

That is a work of beauty! I know a few boat builders however none of them make a fishable boat.


----------



## Paymaster (May 24, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!! Now that is top shelf right there! Congrats on a fine boat build!


----------



## slightly grayling (May 24, 2011)

Wow!  I suspect the majority of folks (I would probably fall in this category) that start something like that never finish.  That is a fine job, congrats!
-SG


----------



## yellowhammer73 (May 27, 2011)

that is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you are inpressive with your skills. when i read the subject line for your post i thought you just did a referb. but when i saw you BUILT a boat that is awesome!!!!!!!!!!! GREAT JOB!!!


----------

